
Discipline and Punish: Panopticism (1977) [pdf] - tosh
https://americanstudies.yale.edu/sites/default/files/files/Pages%20from%20Foucault_Michel_Discipline_and_Punish_The_Birth_of_the_Prison_1977_1995.pdf
======
zapttt
I guess you posted this because of the opening example of the city under
plague being a facist wetdream... but Bentham's axial visibility x lateral
invisibility (page 6-7 of this pdf) is the best description of why investors
are betting so heavily on gig-economy model.

